# System_service_exception. Windows7



## xevious11 (Nov 23, 2009)

I have been having this error several times when the system is fully taxed. It doesn't happen immediately, but a few hours into the 100% use. 
It also shows dxgmmsl.sys
Attached are the supprt folder and report.

Thanks


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Possibly RAM - your numbers don't add up. Is this a custom-built PC? If not, who's the manufacturer and what's the model number?

You have a total of 4 GB of memory in your computer, running 64-bit Windows 7. However, your system reports that only 3 GB of the 4 are available. That could just be your graphics card using the memory, but better to be safe than sorry.

Run the *DirectX Diagnostic Tool* (*Start*>type *dxdiag*) click *Save All Information...* and attach the file to your next post.


----------



## xevious11 (Nov 23, 2009)

I have been wondering why it showed 3gb as well, since I have windows 7 64bit

Its a custom pc assembled by me.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Okay, that's a relief. It's showing as 3GB because the other memory is being "shared" between the graphics card and the system, as shown here from your *DxDiag*:

```
---------------
Display Devices
---------------
          Card name: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series  
       Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
          Chip type: ATI display adapter (0x944C)
           DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
         Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_944C&SUBSYS_E810174B&REV_00
     Display Memory: 1756 MB
   Dedicated Memory: 509 MB
      Shared Memory: 1247 MB
       Current Mode: 1280 x 1024 (32 bit) (60Hz)
       Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
      Monitor Model: DELL E196FP
         Monitor Id: DELA015
        Native Mode: 1280 x 1024(p) (60.020Hz)
        Output Type: HD15
```
"Dedicated Memory" is on-board, built directly into the graphics card, while "shared memory" is used by graphics when it needs it, and by the computer itself when it's free. To make a long story short, the memory situation is normal.

I don' have much time right now, so I'll look into the problem more later on. Just wanted to give you an update.


----------



## xevious11 (Nov 23, 2009)

Is there a way to unshare the memory? To make it only usable as regular system memory and not video. 

Update to my problem: I removed the gpu folding from startup. Then I updated the bios and put in a new cpu (q9550) and have not had the bluescreen since. 
I think it may have been a problem with gpu folding starting at startup since from the time i removed it, no problem. 
fingers crossed.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Let's let Windows Management Instrumentation have a look at the RAM - it may tell us something. Download the zip file, extract the BAT file - save to Desktop. RIGHT-click on BAT file icon, select "Run as Administrator".

An HTML file will open - save it, zip it & attach to next post. 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/att...82957-bsod-wmi_memorychip__jcgriff2__.bat.zip

I found something in one of the dumps that I am pursuing at this time, but would like to see the HTML file first.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

This is the WMI (Windows Management Instrumentation) information for your page file - no doubt the system is seeing just 3GB RAM - 

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
[COLOR=Red]AllocatedBaseSize  
3007    [/COLOR]           
CurrentUsage  
168           
Description      
C:\pagefile.sys  
InstallDate                
20091026005706.641233-240  
Name             
C:\pagefile.sys  
PeakUsage  
172        
[/FONT]
```
The above #'s are in MB. The system managed page file comes in at 3007 MB - meaning that the system is seeing around 3GB total physical memory. It also shows that Windows 7 was installed on October 26, 2009 - I suggest that you wipe ALL drives and re-install Windows 7 again.

RAM figures per msinfo32 - 

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
Installed Physical Memory (RAM)	4.00 GB

Total Physical Memory	2.94 GB
[/FONT]
```
"Systeminfo.exe" - 

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]Total Physical Memory:     3,007 MB
[/FONT]
```

I say wipe ALL drives as I don't know what all of these drives are: -

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
Drive	A:
Description	3 1/2 Inch Floppy Drive
	
Drive	C:
Description	Local Fixed Disk
File System	NTFS
Size	186.30 GB (200,038,776,832 bytes)
Free Space	107.63 GB (115,567,566,848 bytes)
	
Drive	D:
Description	Local Fixed Disk
File System	NTFS
Size	7.45 GB (7,996,874,752 bytes)
Free Space	7.37 GB (7,912,476,672 bytes)
	
Drive	E:
Description	CD-ROM Disc
	
Drive	F:
Description	Local Fixed Disk
File System	NTFS
Size	596.17 GB (640,132,382,720 bytes)
Free Space	16.48 GB (17,698,041,856 bytes)
	
Drive	G:
Description	Local Fixed Disk
File System	NTFS
Size	79.81 GB (85,700,112,384 bytes)
Free Space	1.21 GB (1,295,249,408 bytes)
	
Drive	H:
Description	Local Fixed Disk
File System	NTFS
Size	31.89 GB (34,241,839,104 bytes)
Free Space	2.21 GB (2,374,766,592 bytes)


[/FONT]
```
`

I know that the page file is on c:, yet look at the failure bucket ID for the one BSOD that I focused on - 

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  
      X64_0x3B_dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::Is[COLOR=Red]PagingOperation[/COLOR]Pending+4c

[/FONT]
```
`

It looks to me like the system is failing during a paging function. If whatever part of the system believes it has 4 GB RAM, yet only a 3 GB page file --- BSODs can ensue. In Vista & Windows 7, the page file should be set to "system managed - OS drive" - which all of your files do so indicate to be the case.

This Asus driver is an absolute problem for you - 

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
 ASACPI.sys   Sun Mar 27 22:30:36 [COLOR=Red][B]2005 [/B][/COLOR](42476C4C)
[/FONT]
```

This Realtek wifi driver is ourdated as well - I saw this driver cause BSODs back in late 2007 - let alone on 2009 Windows 7 OS' - it needs to be updated as it runs in kernel mode and was loaded into RAM at the time of the BSOD -

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
 RTL8187.sys  Thu Jun 26 21:40:34 2008 (48644512)
[/FONT]
```
Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`

J. C. Griffith [ MVP ]
Windows Desktop Experience



Bugcheck 0x3b - Windows 7 x64 

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [A:\D\!!_Kernel_Dumps\xevious11_Windows7_12-01--09__jcgriff2__\!_Kernel\112209-25303-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

WARNING: Whitespace at end of path element
Symbol search path is: SRV*C:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols


Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02a4f000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02c8ce50
Debug session time: Sun Nov 22 23:02:42.710 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 1 days 4:37:43.146
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.........................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff880045c8d78, fffff880069e7de0, 0}

Probably caused by : dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::IsPagingOperationPending+4c )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)
An exception happened while executing a system service routine.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000c0000005, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: fffff880045c8d78, Address of the exception record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff880069e7de0, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

FAULTING_IP: 
dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::IsPagingOperationPending+4c
fffff880`045c8d78 4939040a        cmp     qword ptr [r10+rcx],rax

CONTEXT:  fffff880069e7de0 -- (.cxr 0xfffff880069e7de0)
rax=0000000029ccb5d2 rbx=fffff8a00ccb44f0 rcx=fffbf8a00984c840
rdx=0000000000000000 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000002
rip=fffff880045c8d78 rsp=fffff880069e87c8 rbp=fffffa80043a4000
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=0000000000000002 r10=0000000000000000
r11=fffffa80043a53a8 r12=0000000000000001 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=ffffffffc0000001
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010246
dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::IsPagingOperationPending+0x4c:
fffff880`045c8d78 4939040a        cmp     qword ptr [r10+rcx],rax ds:002b:fffbf8a0`0984c840=????????????????
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B

PROCESS_NAME:  FahCore_11.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 0000000000000000 to fffff880045c8d78

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`069e87c8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::IsPagingOperationPending+0x4c


FOLLOWUP_IP: 
dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::IsPagingOperationPending+4c
fffff880`045c8d78 4939040a        cmp     qword ptr [r10+rcx],rax

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0

SYMBOL_NAME:  dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::IsPagingOperationPending+4c

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: dxgmms1

IMAGE_NAME:  dxgmms1.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc578

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffff880069e7de0 ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::IsPagingOperationPending+4c

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::IsPagingOperationPending+4c

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> lmvm dxgmms1
start             end                 module name
fffff880`045a5000 fffff880`045eb000   dxgmms1    (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\dxgmms1.pdb\685AF9F266284BE19008B39B739A572B1\dxgmms1.pdb
    Loaded symbol image file: dxgmms1.sys
    Mapped memory image file: C:\symbols\dxgmms1.sys\4A5BC57846000\dxgmms1.sys
    Image path: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\dxgmms1.sys
    Image name: dxgmms1.sys
    Timestamp:        Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
    CheckSum:         0004AD44
    ImageSize:        00046000
    File version:     6.1.7600.16385
    Product version:  6.1.7600.16385
    File flags:       0 (Mask 3F)
    File OS:          40004 NT Win32
    File type:        3.7 Driver
    File date:        00000000.00000000
    Translations:     0409.04b0
    CompanyName:      Microsoft Corporation
    ProductName:      Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
    InternalName:     dxgmms1.sys
    OriginalFilename: dxgmms1.sys
    ProductVersion:   6.1.7600.16385
    FileVersion:      6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
    FileDescription:  DirectX Graphics MMS
    LegalCopyright:   © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
0: kd> k
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff880`069e7518 fffff800`02ac0469 nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`069e7520 fffff800`02abfdbc nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`069e7660 fffff800`02ae6bed nt!KiSystemServiceHandler+0x7c
fffff880`069e76a0 fffff800`02aee250 nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
fffff880`069e76d0 fffff800`02afb1b5 nt!RtlDispatchException+0x410
fffff880`069e7db0 fffff800`02ac0542 nt!KiDispatchException+0x135
fffff880`069e8450 00000000`00000000 nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
0: kd> lmnt
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bb6000 fffff800`00bc0000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`02a06000 fffff800`02a4f000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff800`02a4f000 fffff800`0302c000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c07000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00c07000 fffff880`00c21000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00c21000 fffff880`00c2a000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00c2a000 fffff880`00c54000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`00c54000 fffff880`00c5f000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`00c5f000 fffff880`00c80000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`00c85000 fffff880`00cc9000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`00cc9000 fffff880`00cdd000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00cdd000 fffff880`00d3b000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d3b000 fffff880`00dfb000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00e04000 fffff880`00ea8000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00ea8000 fffff880`00eb7000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00eb7000 fffff880`00f0e000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`00f0e000 fffff880`00f17000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f17000 fffff880`00f21000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00f21000 fffff880`00f54000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f54000 fffff880`00f61000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00f61000 fffff880`00f76000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00f76000 fffff880`00f8b000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00f8b000 fffff880`00fe7000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00fe7000 fffff880`00fef000   intelide intelide.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00fef000 fffff880`00fff000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01073000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`01073000 fffff880`010bd000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`010bd000 fffff880`010d6000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`010d8000 fffff880`01124000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`01124000 fffff880`01138000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01138000 fffff880`01196000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`01196000 fffff880`011e2000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`011e2000 fffff880`011fc000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121a000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`0121a000 fffff880`0122b000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`0122b000 fffff880`01235000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01235000 fffff880`01250000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`01253000 fffff880`013f6000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0143a000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`0143d000 fffff880`0152f000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`0152f000 fffff880`0158f000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`0158f000 fffff880`015ba000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`015ba000 fffff880`015ca000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`015ca000 fffff880`015d2000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`015d2000 fffff880`015e4000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`015e4000 fffff880`015ed000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`015ed000 fffff880`015fc000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`01603000 fffff880`01800000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01811000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01811000 fffff880`0182f000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`0182f000 fffff880`0183c000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`0183c000 fffff880`0186b000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`0186b000 fffff880`0187a000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0187a000 fffff880`018b4000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`018b4000 fffff880`018ca000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`018ca000 fffff880`018fa000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`018fa000 fffff880`01917000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`01917000 fffff880`01925000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`01930000 fffff880`0195a000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`0195a000 fffff880`01986000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Wed Jun 10 22:33:21 2009 (4A306CF1)
fffff880`01986000 fffff880`0198f000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`0198f000 fffff880`01996000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`01996000 fffff880`019a4000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`019a4000 fffff880`019c9000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`019c9000 fffff880`019d9000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`019d9000 fffff880`019e2000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`019e2000 fffff880`019eb000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`019eb000 fffff880`019f4000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`019f4000 fffff880`019ff000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`02211000 fffff880`0221f000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`0221f000 fffff880`0222c000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`0222c000 fffff880`0223a000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`0223a000 fffff880`022a6000   RTL8187  RTL8187.sys  Thu Jun 26 21:40:34 2008 (48644512)
fffff880`022a6000 fffff880`022c9000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`022c9000 fffff880`022ea000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`022ea000 fffff880`022ff000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`022ff000 fffff880`02352000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`02352000 fffff880`02365000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:25 2009 (4A5BCCB5)
fffff880`02365000 fffff880`0237d000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c10000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`02c10000 fffff880`02c26000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`02c26000 fffff880`02c32000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`02c32000 fffff880`02c3d000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`02c3e000 fffff880`02cc1000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`02cc1000 fffff880`02cdf000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`02cdf000 fffff880`02cf0000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`02cf0000 fffff880`02d16000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`02d16000 fffff880`02d2c000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`02d2c000 fffff880`02d39000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff880`02d39000 fffff880`02d9c000   yk62x64  yk62x64.sys  Mon Feb 23 10:02:27 2009 (49A2BA83)
fffff880`02d9c000 fffff880`02dda000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`02dda000 fffff880`02de6000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`02de6000 fffff880`02df3000   fdc      fdc.sys      Mon Jul 13 20:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`02df3000 fffff880`02dfb080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`03400000 fffff880`0344d000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`0344d000 fffff880`03470000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`03470000 fffff880`03478000   iPodDrv  iPodDrv.sys  Fri Apr 10 00:07:40 2009 (49DEC60C)
fffff880`034c0000 fffff880`03588000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`03588000 fffff880`035a6000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`035a6000 fffff880`035be000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`035be000 fffff880`035ea000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a0f000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`03a0f000 fffff880`03a33000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03a3f000 fffff880`03ac9000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`03ac9000 fffff880`03b0e000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`03b0e000 fffff880`03b17000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03b17000 fffff880`03b3d000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`03b3d000 fffff880`03b4c000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03b4c000 fffff880`03b69000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`03b69000 fffff880`03b84000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`03b84000 fffff880`03b98000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`03b98000 fffff880`03be9000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`03be9000 fffff880`03bf5000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`03bf5000 fffff880`03c00000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e24000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`03e24000 fffff880`03e31000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`03e31000 fffff880`03e87000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`03e87000 fffff880`03e8f000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Sun Mar 27 22:30:36 2005 (42476C4C)
fffff880`03e8f000 fffff880`044b1000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Wed Nov 04 11:11:41 2009 (4AF1A7BD)
fffff880`044b1000 fffff880`045a5000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`045a5000 fffff880`045eb000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`045eb000 fffff880`045fc000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`045fc000 fffff880`045fd480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`04662000 fffff880`04708000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`04708000 fffff880`04713000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`04713000 fffff880`04740000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`04740000 fffff880`04752000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`04752000 fffff880`047bb000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a22000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`04a22000 fffff880`04a27200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`04a28000 fffff880`04a84000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:59 2009 (4A5BCC23)
fffff880`04a84000 fffff880`04a90000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`04a90000 fffff880`04a9e000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`04a9e000 fffff880`04aaa000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`04aaa000 fffff880`04ab3000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`04ab3000 fffff880`04ac6000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`04ac6000 fffff880`04ac7f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`04ace000 fffff880`04b11000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`04b11000 fffff880`04b23000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`04b23000 fffff880`04b7d000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`04b7d000 fffff880`04b88000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`04b88000 fffff880`04b9d000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`04b9d000 fffff880`04bbe000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Wed Sep 30 09:54:46 2009 (4AC36326)
fffff880`04bbe000 fffff880`04bfb000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`04e71000 fffff880`04e7c000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`04e93000 fffff880`04f2b000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`04f2b000 fffff880`04f3b000   MpNWMon  MpNWMon.sys  Wed Jun 10 22:33:23 2009 (4A306CF3)
fffff880`04f3b000 fffff880`04f43000   PROCEXP113 PROCEXP113.SYS Mon Nov 03 16:19:45 2008 (490F6AF1)
fffff880`04f43000 fffff880`04f79000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`04f86000 fffff880`04f8e000   ALSysIO64 ALSysIO64.sys Sun Apr 19 15:41:04 2009 (49EB7E50)
fffff960`00040000 fffff960`0034f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff960`00420000 fffff960`0042a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`006b0000 fffff960`006d7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`04e00000 fffff880`04e71000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`04f79000 fffff880`04f86000   GPU-Z.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`04f8e000 fffff880`04f96000   cpuz132_x64.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`018fa000 fffff880`01908000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01908000 fffff880`01914000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01914000 fffff880`0191d000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0191d000 fffff880`01930000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
0: kd> lmntsm
start             end                 module name
fffff880`02d9c000 fffff880`02dda000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`00eb7000 fffff880`00f0e000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`03a3f000 fffff880`03ac9000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`02c10000 fffff880`02c26000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`04f86000 fffff880`04f8e000   ALSysIO64 ALSysIO64.sys Sun Apr 19 15:41:04 2009 (49EB7E50)
fffff880`00c54000 fffff880`00c5f000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`03e87000 fffff880`03e8f000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Sun Mar 27 22:30:36 2005 (42476C4C)
fffff880`04e71000 fffff880`04e7c000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`00c21000 fffff880`00c2a000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00c2a000 fffff880`00c54000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`04b9d000 fffff880`04bbe000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Wed Sep 30 09:54:46 2009 (4AC36326)
fffff880`03e8f000 fffff880`044b1000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Wed Nov 04 11:11:41 2009 (4AF1A7BD)
fffff880`0198f000 fffff880`01996000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`02cdf000 fffff880`02cf0000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03588000 fffff880`035a6000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`006b0000 fffff960`006d7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)
fffff880`01930000 fffff880`0195a000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00d3b000 fffff880`00dfb000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`018ca000 fffff880`018fa000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00cdd000 fffff880`00d3b000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01073000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c10000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`04a90000 fffff880`04a9e000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`02c3e000 fffff880`02cc1000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`02cc1000 fffff880`02cdf000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a0f000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`018b4000 fffff880`018ca000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a22000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`04aaa000 fffff880`04ab3000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`04a9e000 fffff880`04aaa000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`04ab3000 fffff880`04ac6000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`04a84000 fffff880`04a90000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`044b1000 fffff880`045a5000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`045a5000 fffff880`045eb000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`04f43000 fffff880`04f79000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`02de6000 fffff880`02df3000   fdc      fdc.sys      Mon Jul 13 20:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`01124000 fffff880`01138000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`04b7d000 fffff880`04b88000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`010d8000 fffff880`01124000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`0122b000 fffff880`01235000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`0187a000 fffff880`018b4000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`01073000 fffff880`010bd000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`02d2c000 fffff880`02d39000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff800`02a06000 fffff800`02a4f000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e24000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`04a28000 fffff880`04a84000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:59 2009 (4A5BCC23)
fffff880`010bd000 fffff880`010d6000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`02df3000 fffff880`02dfb080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`01917000 fffff880`01925000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`034c0000 fffff880`03588000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`015e4000 fffff880`015ed000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`00fe7000 fffff880`00fef000   intelide intelide.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02d16000 fffff880`02d2c000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`03470000 fffff880`03478000   iPodDrv  iPodDrv.sys  Fri Apr 10 00:07:40 2009 (49DEC60C)
fffff880`0186b000 fffff880`0187a000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`02211000 fffff880`0221f000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff800`00bb6000 fffff800`00bc0000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`04ace000 fffff880`04b11000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121a000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`0158f000 fffff880`015ba000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`04a22000 fffff880`04a27200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`022ea000 fffff880`022ff000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`022a6000 fffff880`022c9000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c85000 fffff880`00cc9000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`0222c000 fffff880`0223a000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`015ed000 fffff880`015fc000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0221f000 fffff880`0222c000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00c07000 fffff880`00c21000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`0195a000 fffff880`01986000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Wed Jun 10 22:33:21 2009 (4A306CF1)
fffff880`04f2b000 fffff880`04f3b000   MpNWMon  MpNWMon.sys  Wed Jun 10 22:33:23 2009 (4A306CF3)
fffff880`035a6000 fffff880`035be000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`035be000 fffff880`035ea000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`03400000 fffff880`0344d000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`0344d000 fffff880`03470000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`019f4000 fffff880`019ff000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f17000 fffff880`00f21000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01138000 fffff880`01196000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`03bf5000 fffff880`03c00000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`015d2000 fffff880`015e4000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0143d000 fffff880`0152f000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`02c26000 fffff880`02c32000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`02352000 fffff880`02365000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:25 2009 (4A5BCCB5)
fffff880`0183c000 fffff880`0186b000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04b88000 fffff880`04b9d000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`03b3d000 fffff880`03b4c000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03ac9000 fffff880`03b0e000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`0152f000 fffff880`0158f000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01811000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03be9000 fffff880`03bf5000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02a4f000 fffff800`0302c000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`01253000 fffff880`013f6000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`01986000 fffff880`0198f000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`022ff000 fffff880`02352000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`03b17000 fffff880`03b3d000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`00f61000 fffff880`00f76000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00f21000 fffff880`00f54000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c07000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00fef000 fffff880`00fff000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0121a000 fffff880`0122b000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`04662000 fffff880`04708000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`04bbe000 fffff880`04bfb000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`04f3b000 fffff880`04f43000   PROCEXP113 PROCEXP113.SYS Mon Nov 03 16:19:45 2008 (490F6AF1)
fffff880`00cc9000 fffff880`00cdd000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`03a0f000 fffff880`03a33000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`01235000 fffff880`01250000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`00c5f000 fffff880`00c80000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`011e2000 fffff880`011fc000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03b98000 fffff880`03be9000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`02c32000 fffff880`02c3d000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`019d9000 fffff880`019e2000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`019e2000 fffff880`019eb000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`019eb000 fffff880`019f4000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0143a000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`02365000 fffff880`0237d000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0223a000 fffff880`022a6000   RTL8187  RTL8187.sys  Thu Jun 26 21:40:34 2008 (48644512)
fffff880`04708000 fffff880`04713000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`02dda000 fffff880`02de6000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03b4c000 fffff880`03b69000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`015ca000 fffff880`015d2000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`04e93000 fffff880`04f2b000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`04752000 fffff880`047bb000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`04713000 fffff880`04740000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`045fc000 fffff880`045fd480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01603000 fffff880`01800000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`04740000 fffff880`04752000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`0182f000 fffff880`0183c000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`01811000 fffff880`0182f000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`03b84000 fffff880`03b98000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`00420000 fffff960`0042a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`02cf0000 fffff880`02d16000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`04b11000 fffff880`04b23000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`018fa000 fffff880`01917000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`04ac6000 fffff880`04ac7f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`045eb000 fffff880`045fc000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04b23000 fffff880`04b7d000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`03e31000 fffff880`03e87000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`03e24000 fffff880`03e31000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00f54000 fffff880`00f61000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`01996000 fffff880`019a4000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`019a4000 fffff880`019c9000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`015ba000 fffff880`015ca000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`00f76000 fffff880`00f8b000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00f8b000 fffff880`00fe7000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01196000 fffff880`011e2000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`03b69000 fffff880`03b84000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`019c9000 fffff880`019d9000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e04000 fffff880`00ea8000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00ea8000 fffff880`00eb7000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`03b0e000 fffff880`03b17000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00040000 fffff960`0034f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff880`00f0e000 fffff880`00f17000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`022c9000 fffff880`022ea000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`02d39000 fffff880`02d9c000   yk62x64  yk62x64.sys  Mon Feb 23 10:02:27 2009 (49A2BA83)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`04e00000 fffff880`04e71000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`04f79000 fffff880`04f86000   GPU-Z.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`04f8e000 fffff880`04f96000   cpuz132_x64.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`018fa000 fffff880`01908000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01908000 fffff880`01914000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01914000 fffff880`0191d000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0191d000 fffff880`01930000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000


[/FONT]
```


----------

